
China’s failed gene-edited baby proves we’re not ready for embryo modification - spzb
https://theconversation.com/chinas-failed-gene-edited-baby-experiment-proves-were-not-ready-for-human-embryo-modification-128454
======
aiscapehumanity
Article is half sentiment. Yes the technology is premature when it comes to
Methodology with approximate results but what the article also serves is a
form of bioconservatism by way of cautionary bureacracy mentioned towards the
end. Its a lesson that transhuman modification still has a ways to go and that
finess and experimental design needs to be consistent without jumping the gun.
Until you can master it with flat worms, maybe don't jump to animals or self
experiments.

